# New car suggestions...



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey!

Unfortunately a week ago I was involved in a car accident on the motorway where my car (M135i - 3dr) aquaplanned whilst moving from the inside lane to the middle lane. Long story short - thank god no one was hurt but the car was unfortunately written off due to the rear axle basically twisting with the impact (£26k repair bill).

Since the incident I've kinda thought to myself that rear wheel drive is pretty FFFFF useless in the wet (Jeremy Clarkson incident - was like mine but I was sitting at like 70) but mainly glad no one was hurt.

So I'm thinking some sort of atleast 4WD (not purist 4WD) car would be nice > S3 saloon looks like a good replacement or even pick up a keenly price A45. 

What do you guys think? Is Audis quattro any good? Am I right in saying the S3 has the hydraulic plate quattro system?

Cheers guys. :thumb:

EDIT:

Plus the S3 Saloon would be more practical and performance wise its probably quicker.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Uh why do you think 4wd would help with aquaplaning?

I don't find rwd an issue in the wet?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The S3 saloon is a really good looking car. It's a lot softer and much slower than the A45 AMG though. 

The A45 is really quick but probably not as easy to live with on a daily basis. It's not as refined, but the trade off is the speed. 

Don't expect it to match the M135i in terms of fuel. Servicing is also more expensive and insurance just a little more. 

There isn't any cheap ones kicking about. The only cheap one is as dodgy as hell. It's most certainly a ringer as it apparently was an A180 but had a A45 full conversion. No chance anyone would do that. 

The speed and the brakes are the stand out for the A45. The seats are also nice to sit in. 

I'd imagine it will always stay on the rare side too. Hopefully values stay up..


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Uh why do you think 4wd would help with aquaplaning?
> 
> I don't find rwd an issue in the wet?


It helps in wet conditions, right? I'm not arguing the margin of its help but it does aid traction.

I don't either it's just up here in Scotland it's hardly ever dry, either raining or snowing. So it would be more versatile in a way.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

A45 Amg :argie::argie::argie:

However I'm more of a renault man so for me would be a megane 275 trophy hands down


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The S3 saloon is a really good looking car. It's a lot softer and much slower than the A45 AMG though.
> 
> The A45 is really quick but probably not as easy to live with on a daily basis. It's not as refined, but the trade off is the speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the informative response Kerr. 
Yeah the S3 saloon is really growing on me to be fair. Straight line performance nothing really comes close to the A45 in this category.

One of the pet hates for the M135i was the breaks. Spongy and for a car with sub 300bhp it should have some good stoppers on it. (EDIT: don't want to upset anyone out there that has an M lite or is looking to buy - the brakes are great but you do have to squeeze them under pressure)

I mean on the auto trader your looking at 38k with the AMG performance pack, have to have that otherwise it looks too much like a A180 AMG imho.

Think values should stay up, is it due a little face lift anytime soon?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It helps in wet conditions, right? I'm not arguing the margin of its help but it does aid traction.
> 
> I don't either it's just up here in Scotland it's hardly ever dry, either raining or snowing. So it would be more versatile in a way.


Won't help one iota with aquaplaning, you do know what the definition of aquaplaning is right?

If it's traction from pulling away, I'm sure it would help, but more likely if you live near dave kg 

One thing bmw seem to suck at is brakes, but that's easily remediable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The brakes on the A45 is one of its best features. They are really good for a standard car. 

Face lift is due later on this year. There was some pictures posted, but it was taped up a bit and difficult to tell any difference. 

They say it will be given a little power hike too just to get back ahead of the new RS3.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Won't help one iota with aquaplaning, you do know what the definition of aquaplaning is right?
> 
> If it's traction from pulling away, I'm sure it would help, but more likely if you live near dave kg
> 
> One thing bmw seem to suck at is brakes, but that's easily remediable.


Yes I do know, thank you for your input.



Kerr said:


> The brakes on the A45 is one of its best features. They are really good for a standard car.
> 
> Face lift is due later on this year. There was some pictures posted, but it was taped up a bit and difficult to tell any difference.
> 
> They say it will be given a little power hike too just to get back ahead of the new RS3.


When I had the M135i, I thought it was just too powerful. Kinda took the fun out of driving. Do you not feel the same with the A45?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Would you consider a Skodia Fabia VRS or something of a similar equivalent?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Yes I do know, thank you for your input.
> 
> When I had the M135i, I thought it was just too powerful. Kinda took the fun out of driving. Do you not feel the same with the A45?


I am just curious from my perspective, when I had the M3 the brakes were ****e and it felt quite isolated, is this what you're getting at in the fun of driving?

I'm not sure that replacing an m135i for an A45 would be any different, if not more isolated?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

There are supposed to be some decent lease deals on the Golf R.

I have a Golf 7 (not an R) and it seems a very decent car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Yes I do know, thank you for your input.
> 
> When I had the M135i, I thought it was just too powerful. Kinda took the fun out of driving. Do you not feel the same with the A45?


It can easily cope with all the power. You'll never be left thinking it is struggling at all. The problem is it is too easy to drive too fast.

My 335i was a great car. You could just cruise about and the car covered distance with ease. The A45 doesn't do refined too well and you'll miss the bigger engine just for day to day driving. A 4 pot can't replace a 6 cylinder from BMW.

When driving the 335i quick, you knew you were driving and had to put in some effort. The A45 you just press the pedal, steer and the excitiment only comes on strong when you are doing silly speeds. It's just too easy to drive fast and too tempting to do so.

I'm not happy with the dealer or Mercedes themselves, but that's another story.

The A45 is a cracking little car. It does feel a bit special and it does get a good reaction from cars/people you wouldn't expect.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Would you consider a Skodia Fabia VRS or something of a similar equivalent?


Not in the same league!



hutchingsp said:


> There are supposed to be some decent lease deals on the Golf R.
> 
> I have a Golf 7 (not an R) and it seems a very decent car.


They seem to have dried up now. Maybe a Golf would be a step down from the BMW??

My choice would be the A3 saloon. Best compromise out of all of them.

Although i'd have the M135i over it. Do they do it in X-Drive?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Not in the same league!
> 
> They seem to have dried up now. Maybe a Golf would be a step down from the BMW??
> 
> ...


The Golf R estate has good deals at the moment apparently.

The M135i xdrive is available elsewhere. BMW said there was no need for it in the UK market.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> The M135i xdrive is available elsewhere. BMW said there was no need for it in the UK market.


Strange that as they are prepared to do the 118d and 120d in x-drive.



> My choice would be the A3 saloon.


Wouldn't you miss the huge power difference?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Thanks for the informative response Kerr.
> Yeah the S3 saloon is really growing on me to be fair. Straight line performance nothing really comes close to the A45 in this category.
> 
> One of the pet hates for the M135i was the breaks. Spongy and for a car with sub 300bhp it should have some good stoppers on it. (EDIT: don't want to upset anyone out there that has an M lite or is looking to buy - the brakes are great but you do have to squeeze them under pressure)
> ...


Yep, facelift is due later in the year and they have said that they are going to make it more distinctive to stand out from the other models more. Looked at getting one before my Golf R, might have another look when the facelift is out.....


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Strange that as they are prepared to do the 118d and 120d in x-drive.
> 
> Wouldn't you miss the huge power difference?


I've never had anymore than 314hp in a car so wouldn't know what i'd be missing.

Anything with around 300hp in a hatchback/small family car is more than quick enough for driving on the roads in the UK. Very difficult to get a decent drive in most places in the UK!

Despite that, I can still very much see the appeal of having a fast car. I've got a golf gtd with 181hp and it's frustratingly sluggish. Being able to put your foot down and you get instant, quick acceleration is a very nice feeling.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I did look at a A45 but they wanted too much money so I bought my current car a kitchen and a rather nice Santa Cruz Bronson MTB :lol:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Would you consider a Skodia Fabia VRS or something of a similar equivalent?


Skoda, naaah,



RisingPower said:


> I am just curious from my perspective, when I had the M3 the brakes were ****e and it felt quite isolated, is this what you're getting at in the fun of driving?
> 
> I'm not sure that replacing an m135i for an A45 would be any different, if not more isolated?


When I say taking the fun out of driving, I mean more towards staying within the speed limit  with even the M3 you're at 60 in a few seconds. I think its just me but I had two Mini Coopers before this and now they do seem well underpowered but were immense fun to just throw around.



hutchingsp said:


> There are supposed to be some decent lease deals on the Golf R.
> 
> I have a Golf 7 (not an R) and it seems a very decent car.


I've looked at a few Golf R's, might take a test drive. Interior - doesn't tick any boxes for me.



Kerr said:


> It can easily cope with all the power. You'll never be left thinking it is struggling at all. The problem is it is too easy to drive too fast.
> 
> My 335i was a great car. You could just cruise about and the car covered distance with ease. The A45 doesn't do refined too well and you'll miss the bigger engine just for day to day driving. A 4 pot can't replace a 6 cylinder from BMW.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about that a lot. I'll definitely miss the 6 cylinder without a doubt and that M performance exhaust blast on the upshift :argie:

The MB garage close to us, is OKAY. Stand out feature unlike BMW garage is if you book your car in for a service there isn't a 3 week lead time if you want a courtesy car.



wylie coyote said:


> Yep, facelift is due later in the year and they have said that they are going to make it more distinctive to stand out from the other models more. Looked at getting one before my Golf R, might have another look when the facelift is out.....


Will probably hold out on the A45, paired with the amount of miles I'll put on it too. The A45 is pretty but the rear could do with a makeover.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just a suggestion but hold out for the new Focus RS if you can, seems a good deal for a 4WD large 5 door hatch at a decent price?  I find the styling questionable but seen another recent one with different alloys which looked much, much better than the first showing of it. Always the Type R, although that is FWD but still good for 0-62 in 5.7s, if a bit fat, square and ugly


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Won't help one iota with aquaplaning, you do know what the definition of aquaplaning is right?


Was gonna say the same as this. ^

Pretty similar to hitting ice, you have no contact with the actual road surface and are just a passenger along for the ride until you touch tarmac again.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Just a suggestion but hold out for the new Focus RS if you can, seems a good deal for a 4WD large 5 door hatch at a decent price?  I find the styling questionable but seen another recent one with different alloys which looked much, much better than the first showing of it. Always the Type R, although that is FWD but still good for 0-62 in 5.7s, if a bit fat, square and ugly


Focus RS looks pretty cool but not sensible enough :lol: which is questionable about a 320hp 1 series :lol:



m1pui said:


> Was gonna say the same as this. ^
> 
> Pretty similar to hitting ice, you have no contact with the actual road surface and are just a passenger along for the ride until you touch tarmac again.


I think I made it sound like having 4WD or a quattro system would help to not aquaplan. Its more so my mindset now I have this doubt plus where I live its rarely ever dry and if it is its only for half the day lol, its crazy having all the power going to the rear wheels. An AWD system would be more useful. I might just shove it all and just get another BMW :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I think I made it sound like having 4WD or a quattro system would help to not aquaplan. Its more so my mindset now I have this doubt plus where I live its rarely ever dry and if it is its only for half the day lol, its crazy having all the power going to the rear wheels. An AWD system would be more useful. I might just shove it all and just get another BMW :wall::wall::wall:


X-Drive....  lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I suggest an SQ5, dad has one and those are 5.1s to 62... from a 3.0L Diesel!  Certainly big enough to be sensible, residuals are fantastic and it is 4WD, just need deep pockets if you want a brand new one I guess


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Skoda, naaah,
> 
> When I say taking the fun out of driving, I mean more towards staying within the speed limit  with even the M3 you're at 60 in a few seconds. I think its just me but I had two Mini Coopers before this and now they do seem well underpowered but were immense fun to just throw around.
> 
> ...


I swapped the m3 for the 350z for that reason, far more lively within the speed limit, but wayyyy more slidey than the m3, so predictable though.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hold on for the Merc C450 - about 360bhp and 4 wheel drive - a lot of the press reviews are very positive about it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Took an S3 Saloon for a test drive yesterday, very brief as the traffic into Edinburgh was horrendous. Salesman was pretty disinterested but thats another story! It was in Misano Red which didn't really do anything for me plus it wasn't the spec I was looking for (B&O system, SS seats) so purely seeing how it drives. 

+ Really well put together interior
+ Surprisingly roomy in the back, roof line might be an issue for tall passengers
+ Flat bottom steering wheel
+ Exterior wise its a looker
+ Felt really grippy when cornering
+ Was quite comfy

- Mechanical exhaust pop on upshift was unnatural 
- Cabin is very insulated so didn't get much noise from the engine which made it feel a bit like a diesel
- Steering was really light
- Didn't feel very fast

It felt a lot easier to live with rather than the M135i and could see myself driving it more sensibly. Mixed bag really but at the price point of nearly 36k for a good one. Not much smiles per miles.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Id personally be getting a VW Golf R if I was you. Not much in it between an S3 and a Golf R but the Golf is cheaper. 

In the right colour combo the Golf R looks great too.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Id personally be getting a VW Golf R if I was you. Not much in it between an S3 and a Golf R but the Golf is cheaper.
> 
> In the right colour combo the Golf R looks great too.


It's funny you say that. Was just looking at Golf GTI's. 
Good real world performance plus in 5dr it's super practical. Just trying to look at it from another angle as insurance is gonna sky rocket for me.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Golf GTI is always a good choice.

The thought of paying close to £40K for an S3 or a Golf R (which is easily doable with a few toys) is slightly terrifying.

Maybe it's my age, maybe I got it out my system a few years back when I had my Boxster, but I'm at the point where I think to myself other than being rich, bragging rights, or if you do an awful lot of driving on roads where you can take advantage, what's the point?

I have a 150bhp Golf TDi with the DSG gearbox and it's plenty quick enough in the real world.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Id personally be getting a VW Golf R if I was you. Not much in it between an S3 and a Golf R but the Golf is cheaper.
> 
> In the right colour combo the Golf R looks great too.


The thing about the Golf is you are always going to feel uneasy that you are paying so much more than everyone that got them on the cheap leases.

There isn't actually much between the R and the S3 hatch in terms of price. The Golf with 19 inch wheels looks better externally, the Audi is nicer inside by some margin.

The S3 saloon costs a bit more. Once you tick a few boxes, it's a £40k car.



Kash-Jnr said:


> It's funny you say that. Was just looking at Golf GTI's.
> Good real world performance plus in 5dr it's super practical. Just trying to look at it from another angle as insurance is gonna sky rocket for me.


I was wondering about the insurance. Have you tried to get a quote to see how much impact it makes?

It does seem to be that most of the new model hot hatches are cheap to insure. The M135i was one of the cheapest.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd go for the Leon cupra over the golf r, you would save enough to buy a kitchen too  

You mention you have had a couple of minis, what about the new jcw mini or is that too small ? I find most audis sterile, you could consider the s5 but I think you will find it pretty similar to the s3.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The thing about the Golf is you are always going to feel uneasy that you are paying so much more than everyone that got them on the cheap leases.
> 
> There isn't actually much between the R and the S3 hatch in terms of price. The Golf with 19 inch wheels looks better externally, the Audi is nicer inside by some margin.
> 
> ...


Insurance cost wise looking around 11 hundred for a GTI, 18 hundred for M135i and nearly 2k for A45.



SteveTDCi said:


> I'd go for the Leon cupra over the golf r, you would save enough to buy a kitchen too
> 
> You mention you have had a couple of minis, what about the new jcw mini or is that too small ? I find most audis sterile, you could consider the s5 but I think you will find it pretty similar to the s3.


Really like the new JCW but its not very practical and the 5dr is a monstrosity.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

May be worth checking drive the deal out. They have good discounts on all cars mentioned.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ordered placed on a 5dr Golf GTI (DSG) - need help with colours!! :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Test drove a Golf GTE, didn't think VW interiors were that good, quality wise. It felt to me much better than the 1 series. 9 month waiting list plus you need a phd to work out costings. Would be an awesome car if you only did like 30 miles a day. The future is electric! Prefer the GTi though.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Other half has recently made the move from her e87/2007 1 series (ES or SE spec) to a 2015 Polo (Match spec IIRC) and the cabin finish and quality is definitely a good chunk better.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Ordered placed on a 5dr Golf GTI (DSG) - need help with colours!! :thumb:


Congrats. Tornado Red for me (I might be slightly biased...)


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> Congrats. Tornado Red for me (I might be slightly biased...)


Cheers mate! I've specced £540 paint. Between the blue and the grey at the moment.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cheers mate! I've specced £540 paint. Between the blue and the grey at the moment.


Grey:buffer::thumb::driver:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Grey:buffer::thumb::driver:


Feel its a bit common compared to the blue metallic.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Settled for the pearl black, reverse camera, Santiago wheels and tints.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Build week confirmed 21/09/15, long way off yet! Courtesy vehicle sorted soon from VW, excellent customer service.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got the same build week, I've got a black DSG on the way, I hope they don't get them mixed up though as I've gone for performance pack too!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bungleaio said:


> I've got the same build week, I've got a black DSG on the way, I hope they don't get them mixed up though as I've gone for performance pack too!


I'll message you if I get a red GTI badge! :lol:

What options did you go for mate?

Is it pearl black or standard black?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I went for pretty much all of them 

Three door GTI
DSG
Deep black pearl paint
Austin Wheels
Black Vienna Leather
GTI Performance Pack
Parking pack (Park assist & rear view camera)
Tech pack (Discover Pro nav & Dynaudio soundpack)
Dynamic Chassis Control
Climate windscreen
Advanced telephone connection
Car-Net App-Connect
Tinted glass 90%
Lane Assist (includes dynamic high beam assist)
5 year factory warranty​
Slightly excited!

Are you on Golfmk7.com or www.golfgtiforum.co.uk ?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bungleaio said:


> I went for pretty much all of them
> 
> Three door GTI
> DSG
> ...


Bloody hell mate! Mine looks poverty specced compared to that! (Just gonna list standard equipment to make it look better :lol: :lol: :lol: )

5 Dr
DSG
Deep Black Pearl Paint
Santiago Alloys
90% tints
Reverse camera

I nearly went for the vienna leather but once I saw the plaid seats in person it was settled. I love them! Adds more character to the cabin imo but the leather looks sweet too! Plus standard equipment is generous.

I can't wait either to be fair! We have ages to wait, are VW giving you a courtesy car? I'm on one forum but can't remember which one.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I did go pretty crazy on the options but I'm planning on keeping it for quite a while, at least until the 5 year warranty expires, so I thought I might as well go all out. I originally wanted a 2nd hand car but there are never any 3 door, black DSG with leather and performance pack cars on VW's website so I've bitten the bullet and ordered my first new car.

I'm really not a fan of the plaid seats, I understand they are traditional GTI but they aren't for me.

The standard spec on these are really good so yours will be far from poverty spec, the recent updates to include the new head unit with navigation, keyless and winter pack are great.

I'm not getting a courtesy car whilst I'm waiting but why would they? I was told it would take 6 months from order to delivery but it's looking like it's going to be around 3 which is brilliant.

I've put in a few ordered for new detailing gear already, i bet you're the same


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If it's 4wd you want then the A45 or Golf-R get my vote. 

The only downsides to the A45 are the price and the fact that diesels can be spec'd to look almost identical! But the AMG sounds epic and no way they replicate that. I found the interior was a lovely place to be too! 

Golf-R in my opinion is one of the best hot hatches and I'm assuming as with all VWs the equivalent Audi is based on it so I'd take it over an A3! Only downside is it's a bit too subtle looking.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bungleaio said:


> Yeah I did go pretty crazy on the options but I'm planning on keeping it for quite a while, at least until the 5 year warranty expires, so I thought I might as well go all out. I originally wanted a 2nd hand car but there are never any 3 door, black DSG with leather and performance pack cars on VW's website so I've bitten the bullet and ordered my first new car.
> 
> I'm really not a fan of the plaid seats, I understand they are traditional GTI but they aren't for me.
> 
> ...


Any update on your car?

Mines arrived in the UK and should be at the dealers for Monday/Tuesday. Will probably collect it on the Friday and detail it over the weekend!


----------

